# Ohio Buck makes "New" World Record Book



## world_classics1 (Aug 26, 2003)

World Classics Lands World Record #5 to It's Records Program

February 29, 2004

World Classics is proud to annouce our fourth World Record in less than a week. 
Heather Martin of Ohio is breaking many records with her deer, which has scored 226 5/8", making her the Women's Non-Typical, In-Line Muzzleloader World Record for World Classics. We will be installing her deer into the records along with her story as soon as she gets it to us. Check it out at www.worldclassics.org


Congratulation Heather!! 

We will also be annoucing the other records that she has broken as soon as they come in.


----------

